# Advice on DO's and DON'T's on the 2WW



## amandamc (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

Just wondering if anyone could give me some advice on the DO's and DON'T's in the 2ww, I've heard various things including not eating chocolate, pineapple juice being good for the embies and not having hot baths, just wondering if any of these have been proven, the only thing the hospital has told me is to take things easy and no heavy lifting and no soft cheeses!!! Any advice would be very much appreciated xx  

ET went really well, had 2 embies put back, both at Grade 1 (6 cell and a 4 cell), had another bit of good news too, the other 4 embies were good enough to freeze so we've got 4 frosties as well!!   
Things are going too well, it makes me wonder what could be around the corner!!  

Well I'm now on the dreaded   or should that be 3 week wait, I'm not going in for my pregnancy test until the 18th April!!!  

Here's lots of     for all of us in the  

Take care
Amanda xx


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi, 

I was told to avoid eating all things you would if you were PG? i.e soft cheeses, runny egg raw fish etc. Not heard about the chocolate though because easters been and gone Ive had a bit each day?  

Good luck,

Love Poppins x


----------



## Nicola K (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi Amanda, just wanted to say well done on et.

I too have taken to drinking pineapple juie - I read it last time but thought it can't make any difference, but here I am desperate to try anything. 

Nothing to overstrenuous, some clinics say avoid sex and orgasms   , excercise, I've noticed that different clincs say different things so can be frustrating as apart form obvious nothing seems to be consistent.

I've been off since ec so have had lots of rest, more so than previous cycles.

Anyway good luck Nx


----------



## *Sarah* (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi Amanda  

I am now 8 weeks pg with twins after my 1st IVF cycle and just wanted to let you know what I did and didn't do during the 2ww. I've read success stories though where they did work all the way through and didn't really change much about their lifestyle so I don't think there is a "right" way to do it.

Took 3 weeks off work (1st week to have EC and ET and then 2ww) - GP signed me off with "gynae problems", and I rested completely for first couple of days.

I only had showers as instructed by clinic - no baths at all.

No sex or orgasms during the 2ww, as instructed by clinic.

No one mentioned the chocolate thing and I ate about the same amount as I normally would do (which is a lot!!!).

No strenuous housework and no exercise at all.

Didn't drink pineapple juice as I cannot stand it, but did cut down on fizzy drinks as I used to drink a lot of these.

I had so many different pains and cramps during the 2ww so I convinced myself it had failed and that AF was on her way so I was so shocked when I got my BFP.

Good luck to all of you on the 2ww and I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you all  

Sarah xx


----------

